# HR34 Genie price drop



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I called in to DirecTV about the SD Tivo constant reboot problem and in the course of discussion was told that the price of the HR34 has been reduced to $299. I was offered $50 off the price of either an HR34 or a standard HD DVR. This was the first I had heard of a price drop on the HR34. 

In the end, I was offered the HR34 for $249, $10 off my bill for 12 months and free installation (which I accepted).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, DIRECTV lowered the price about a month ago when they started offering them to customers for free.


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, DIRECTV lowered the price about a month ago when they started offering them to customers for free.


Ug if I had just held out for one more month I could've saved $199 :nono:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Wonder why it's still $349 on SS.


----------



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, DIRECTV lowered the price about a month ago when they started offering them to customers for free.


How can I get a HR34 for free?

Thank you!


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

tenn_ said:


> How can I get a HR34 for free?
> 
> Thank you!


The promotion is that new customers are offered an HR34 "Genie" for free.

Existing customer's do not qualify for this offer; however you can call and see what if anything they can do to reduce or eliminate any charges for it based on your individual account. This is pretty much Russian roulette as far as what CSR's will offer....


----------

